# Coding Marcaine with Medicare



## ajhunsicker (Sep 15, 2009)

I am asking for any input on billing Medicare for Marcaine.  According to their guidelines, they require you to use J3490 unclassifed drug - with an explanation and the NDC # listed, where as BCBS and the rest of the insurance companies use the actual S0020 which is specified for this particular drug. But, I am still getting rejections from Medicare with this information even after I spoke with a supervisor at Medicare
Thanks, AJ


----------



## KathyBenson (Sep 15, 2009)

*Marcaine*

Hi,  Mcare doesn't cover Marcaine using the S code. I checked the NCCI edits and it is excluded by Medicare. Sorry.
Kathy


----------



## ajhunsicker (Sep 15, 2009)

*Sometime Pay*

Thing is I have received Medicare payments at times, with special TLC on this code and resubmittals with the TCN #'s, but I was just looking to see if anyone new something that I might not!  Thanks for your input, I do appreciate it.


----------



## mbort (Sep 15, 2009)

keep in mind....just because you are getting paid...doesnt mean its right.  You may end up having to refund Medicare.


----------

